# Warning! Children Being Given THC Laced Candies



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2021)

These candies that look like regular candies children might like, have sickened some children and hospitalized at least a couple of others. I saw news reports about this a couple of times this week. The article below contains photos and this warning:
"Attorneys General across the country are warning parents that cannabis edibles packaged to look like popular treats could appear in their child's Halloween basket. Pictured: Edibles packaged to resemble Sour Patch Kids, Oreos, Cheetos, Nerds, Fruity Pebbles and Doritos."

Although a few people have done devilish things at Halloween to harm children, something I never understood, if I had a children or grandchildren of tricker treating age, I definitely wouldn't let them go around now! If you have family members who will go trick or treating, notify their parents of this warning.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...bles-resembles-popular-candies-Halloween.html


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 31, 2021)

I had no idea, this is awful!


----------

